# Taper attachment and collet tray bed brackets the same part?



## thenrie (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a bed bracket for my taper attachment. I have seen several bed brackets for the collet trays and they look very similar, possibly the same part. Does anybody have both, who can tell me definitively whether they are the same part? I don't think they are the same, but I'm hoping...

See photos.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's a useless comment for you:
"It has GOT to be the same!!"  ... Hah hah.. It is too close not to.  If it isn't, someone at SB is fired!

Bernie


----------



## frank r (Dec 19, 2013)

I believe they are the same. I had both at one time and I faced the same dilemma. South Bend used the same part but secured the end of the taper attachment into it by pouring babbit material around the shaft.

Complete instructions for installing a taper attachment are available for free on the Yahoo Group site (look under the Files tab): http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/southbendlathe/info

You may be able to secure it using epoxy instead of babbit, in my opinion.


----------



## thenrie (Dec 19, 2013)

Ahhh! That's what the two holes in the part that holds the shaft are for! Pouring in the babbit!

Thanks guys. That helps a lot!


----------



## NEL957 (Dec 29, 2013)

The casting they use for the collet tray mount and the mount for the taper attachment are the same. The babbit bearing, I do not know about because nothing turns on that mount. The adjustment dog for the taper attachment is different because it has the adjustment screws to level out the attachment on the bed. Plug up the  threaded hole for the post and make a bushing for the hole. I do not see why they can not be interchanged with some mods.
Nelson Collar


----------

